# Ideas to replace sandwiches ?



## Taffyboyslim (Aug 20, 2022)

I am eating a low carb breakfast and in the evenings try to have chicken , pork , beef or fish stir fried with kale , spinach,  mushrooms etc 

I have stopped normal bread . Apart from having sandwiches with low carb livlife ......which tastes a bit bland to me ......what can I have to replace my usual lunchtime ham or cheese sandwich , apple and yoghurt ? 

Sandwiches are great but obviously not really possible these daay ? Unless I can find a nicer bread ? 

Mind you I have stopped rice , pasta , chips and breakfast cereals .....maybe I should go easy on myself ? 


Soup , boiled egg etc ?


----------



## 42istheanswer (Aug 20, 2022)

One option might be to do "wraps" with leaves e.g. lettuce, kale instead of wheat or corn wraps. 

Soups and boiled eggs could definitely be an option. If you aren't able to heat soup at the time then a soup thermos would mean you could do it in the morning. 

Another option for eggs is to make your own frittata/crustless quiche - veg and/or meat of your choice in a baking tin (muffin tins can work well for small ones, either non- stick or rub over with a little oil first) then egg& milk mixture and bake. These can be eaten hot or cold.


----------



## Taffyboyslim (Aug 20, 2022)

42istheanswer said:


> One option might be to do "wraps" with leaves e.g. lettuce, kale instead of wheat or corn wraps.
> 
> Soups and boiled eggs could definitely be an option. If you aren't able to heat soup at the time then a soup thermos would mean you could do it in the morning.
> 
> Another option for eggs is to make your own frittata/crustless quiche - veg and/or meat of your choice in a baking tin (muffin tins can work well for small ones, either non- stick or rub over with a little oil first) then egg& milk mixture and bake. These can be eaten hot or cold.


Thank you for taking the time to post that


----------



## Lucyr (Aug 20, 2022)

Taffyboyslim said:


> I am eating a low carb breakfast and in the evenings try to have chicken , pork , beef or fish stir fried with kale , spinach,  mushrooms etc
> 
> I have stopped normal bread . Apart from having sandwiches with low carb livlife ......which tastes a bit bland to me ......what can I have to replace my usual lunchtime ham or cheese sandwich , apple and yoghurt ?
> 
> ...


Dietician said to me to make normal sandwich but just have half, then have a side salad with the protein filling along with it.


----------



## Taffyboyslim (Aug 20, 2022)

Lucyr said:


> Dietician said to me to make normal sandwich but just have half, then have a side salad with the protein filling along with it.


Unless I can find a loaf I like that's going to be my plan .


----------



## Loobyloo (Aug 20, 2022)

Nimble wholemeal bread is tasty and only 8.1 carbs per slice. Lovely packed with salad and cheese or meat. Can try one slice to begin with to see how it affects your BG and may be able to tolerate 2 slices like i do.


----------



## notmez (Aug 20, 2022)

If you're home or having a boxed lunch salads work well. recently I've been having

Salad..
Lettuce tomato cucumber celery radish, smallest carrot I can find.  Basil and or mint or whatever herbs I can dig out the garden/fridge.

I usually have it with. Few olives

And then one of the following:
Tuna and olive oil Tabasco and diced onion and peppers.
tuna mayo but easy on the mayo
1 Boiled egg
1 fried egg
2 Linda McCartney veg sausages
Hummus
Vegetarian sandwich meats


If I've been hungrier or need to have more carbs I'll usually add one of the below...
a new potato 1 or 2 depending on how big they are.
Half a toasted pitta bread
A few croutons
Quinoa

Sometimes I'll do normal bread but just one slice as a sandwich with a big salad.

Wraps are good if you can find smaller ones or lower carb ones. 

2egg Omelette with broccoli and pepper plus the salad.

Mostly managed to stay off the carby stuff at lunch because not really needing it but I'll use the croutons or pitta on days where I'm craving something like crisps or if I'm going to do a longer walk or workout.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Aug 21, 2022)

Have you been checking your results with a meter @Taffyboyslim? Or are you going on bread’s general reputation?

It might be useful to see how your body responds as an individual? And what sorts of rises you see at 2hrs from 2 slices or 1 slice or different breads. 

I tend to find seedy breads a little easier on my BGs than white/wholemeal versions. 

But everyone is different! If you check your own response, perhaps you would get a pleasant surprise?


----------



## trophywench (Aug 21, 2022)

I love Ryvita - OK it's crunchy rather than soft but just makes a change from bread if you like it which I always have.  (and 6 or 7g carb apiece so 3 = much the same as one large medium slice.)


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Aug 21, 2022)

I like using sliced ham or turkey or chicken - the sort you can get in the supermarket which is very thin in packets.

I make a filling from things like avocado and mayo, or mashed up boiled egg and mayo, or sometimes I use home made keto jam which is very low carb (frozen berries with some erythritol and some chia seeds ( you can get them in Tesco and you only need a sprinkle) and zapped in the microwave, or I use grated cheese and lettuce etc etc and I either layer the slices instead of bread and make the sandwich or I spread the filling on the slices and roll them up.

Ham with cottage cheese rolled up is very nice.
This is a breakfast I made a while back with cream cheese and cucumber.
You could of course use cheese slices and fill them with lettuce and tomato and mayo to 'glue' them together.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Aug 21, 2022)

A brunch from August 2019 - my first summer after my diagnosis and before I learned to make my own keto bread.

1 tin of alaskan salmon.
2 tablespoons of mayonnaise.
1/4 of a green capsicum pepper.
1 spring onion aka scallion
tabasco sauce to taste.
Lettuce leaves - I think the americans call this butter lettuce.
1 cup of decaff instant coffee with a heaped teaspoon of tinned cream and stirred with a cinnamon stick.


----------



## Felinia (Aug 21, 2022)

Torchon ham comes in nice thin slices (Sainsburys or Aldi).  They make good wraps packed with salad, chopped egg, or  grated cheese.  Or a one egg omelette also makes a handy wrap.  One favourite is iceberg lettuce stuffed with prawns and cottage cheese.


----------



## harbottle (Aug 21, 2022)

I make bread rolls from Almond flour, linseed, pyslium husk, coconut flour and eggs. They are quite a lot like brown bread. I've just had one with beef, cheese and mustard and it was delicious!

Recipe came from the Caldesi cook books. Quick and easy to make and very filling.


----------



## picitup (Aug 21, 2022)

trophywench said:


> I love Ryvita - OK it's crunchy rather than soft but just makes a change from bread if you like it which I always have.  (and 6 or 7g carb apiece so 3 = much the same as one large medium slice.)


Thanks for that.  I'd forgotten about Ryvita and I really like them too


----------



## Sharron1 (Aug 21, 2022)

Taffyboyslim said:


> I am eating a low carb breakfast and in the evenings try to have chicken , pork , beef or fish stir fried with kale , spinach,  mushrooms etc
> 
> I have stopped normal bread . Apart from having sandwiches with low carb livlife ......which tastes a bit bland to me ......what can I have to replace my usual lunchtime ham or cheese sandwich , apple and yoghurt ?
> 
> ...


Hi, i replaced lunchtime sandwiches with boiled egg, spinach and avocado. It does the job


----------



## Taffyboyslim (Aug 21, 2022)

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> View attachment 21849
> A brunch from August 2019 - my first summer after my diagnosis and before I learned to make my own keto bread.
> 
> 1 tin of alaskan salmon.
> ...


Ah ☕


----------



## Taffyboyslim (Aug 21, 2022)

harbottle said:


> I make bread rolls from Almond flour, linseed, pyslium husk, coconut flour and eggs. They are quite a lot like brown bread. I've just had one with beef, cheese and mustard and it was delicious!
> 
> Recipe came from the Caldesi cook books. Quick and easy to make and very filling.


Is sliced salt beef from waitrose OK?


----------



## Taffyboyslim (Aug 21, 2022)

harbottle said:


> I make bread rolls from Almond flour, linseed, pyslium husk, coconut flour and eggs. They are quite a lot like brown bread. I've just had one with beef, cheese and mustard and it was delicious!
> 
> Recipe came from the Caldesi cook books. Quick and easy to make and very filling.


Is sliced salt beef from waitrose OK?


----------



## Leadinglights (Aug 21, 2022)

Taffyboyslim said:


> Is sliced salt beef from waitrose OK?


Any meat, fish, eggs, cheese are usually fine though people avoid too much processed meat but that is really personal preference. High meat content sausages are OK.


----------



## Taffyboyslim (Aug 21, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> Any meat, fish, eggs, cheese are usually fine though people avoid too much processed meat but that is really personal preference. High meat content sausages are OK.


I like beef , chicken , etc in sandwiches and I am going to like them in nimble , on rye or in lettuce wraps !


----------



## zuludog (Aug 21, 2022)

A Bento Box is a food box, often with compartments, used in Japan to take meals to work and similar trips; and it is becoming more common in Western countries
A feature of the food in Bento Boxes is variety, interesting flavours & combinations, and attractive presentation

Search YouTube for 'bento box' and there are loads of recipes
They are not necessarily suitable for diabetics as they may contain rice, noodles and other carbs but it shouldn't be too difficult to think of substitutes such as salad or veg
And there is enough variety in the recipes to find something.

Search t'Net for the box itself if you want one, and you can of course still eat the food if you're at home


----------



## picitup (Aug 25, 2022)

Last time I was dieting I replaced my luchtime sandwiches with a tin of soup.  Most of them are only 200 calories so had plenty of choice and loved them.


----------



## john e (Aug 25, 2022)

Read this @picitup, http://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/kingsmill-crustless-43-cals-low-carb.101524/post-1194395


----------



## Nige13 (Aug 25, 2022)

Taffyboyslim said:


> I am eating a low carb breakfast and in the evenings try to have chicken , pork , beef or fish stir fried with kale , spinach,  mushrooms etc
> 
> I have stopped normal bread . Apart from having sandwiches with low carb livlife ......which tastes a bit bland to me ......what can I have to replace my usual lunchtime ham or cheese sandwich , apple and yoghurt ?
> 
> ...


Nimble wholemeal bread is delicious and not that many carbs (  about 8.1 carbs per slice ) or you can easily bake your own these days


----------



## Taffyboyslim (Aug 25, 2022)

Nige13 said:


> Nimble wholemeal bread is delicious and not that many carbs (  about 8.1 carbs per slice ) or you can easily bake your own these days


Finding it is the problem


----------



## Browser (Aug 26, 2022)

trophywench said:


> I love Ryvita - OK it's crunchy rather than soft but just makes a change from bread if you like it which I always have.  (and 6 or 7g carb apiece so 3 = much the same as one large medium slice.)


I do the same. I get Aldi or Lidl sesame crisp bread….. very tasty, every bit as good as Ryvita but cheaper.


----------



## Nige13 (Aug 26, 2022)

Taffyboyslim said:


> Finding it is the problem


We have a Booths shop near me and they always have it in but keep one in the freezer just in case - good luck


----------



## john e (Aug 26, 2022)

Taffyboyslim said:


> Finding it is the problem


Sainsburys, tesco, asda, waitrose, amazon,


----------



## Nige13 (Aug 26, 2022)

Browser said:


> I do the same. I get Aldi or Lidl sesame crisp bread….. very tasty, every bit as good as Ryvita but cheaper.


Nimble wholemeal bread is not that many carbs - about 8.1 carbs per slice so rather that than a Ryvita which is around 6 or 7 per piece? I do like a Ryvita though


----------



## Taffyboyslim (Aug 26, 2022)

Nige13 said:


> We have a Booths shop near me and they always have it in but keep one in the freezer just in case - good luck


Is that in England ?


----------



## Taffyboyslim (Aug 26, 2022)

john e said:


> Sainsburys, tesco, asda, waitrose, amazon,


Tesco here , no , Waitrose here , no 

Asda 10 Miles away , Morrisons , 10 miles away .....yes


----------



## 42istheanswer (Aug 26, 2022)

Taffyboyslim said:


> Is that in England ?


I think Booths is mostly in Lancashire and Cumbria. That's where I've seen them anyway


----------



## Nige13 (Aug 27, 2022)

Taffyboyslim said:


> Is that in England ?


Yes.


----------



## trophywench (Aug 27, 2022)

Booths is an unknown country to a lot of us - at least to those of us in the Midlands, Wales and south of the river Trent at least!


----------



## Nige13 (Aug 30, 2022)

trophywench said:


> Booths is an unknown country to a lot of us - at least to those of us in the Midlands, Wales and south of the river Trent at least!


They have it in saisburys


----------



## trophywench (Aug 30, 2022)

Nige13 said:


> They have it in saisburys


Neither our grandson nor his little sister could pronounce that shop's name properly to first, hence if any of the family other than his parents bought anything there, we all said it came from Sainsbridge's!


----------



## grovesy (Aug 30, 2022)

Nige13 said:


> They have it in saisburys


There was none in stock in my Sainsbury's at the weekend.


----------



## Nige13 (Aug 30, 2022)

grovesy said:


> There was none in stock in my Sainsbury's at the weekend.


Everyone must be buyng it? I always keep one in the freezer


----------



## grovesy (Aug 30, 2022)

I thought it might be more in stock than Burgen bread, but they had none of neither, fortunately I had a couple of Burgen in the freezer.


----------



## Robert459 (Sep 1, 2022)

Now 18 years T1, after DKA and hosp diagnosis, tried to do a (Atkins style) zero carb diet to beat diabetes.  Sandwiches were protein between 2 slices of full fat cheese slices (plus other Atkins food).  Managed it for two years with almost zero insulin and BG staying in the range 4-6 mmol.  Eventually gave up, it was just too boring, food had no value to me.  Not recommending it, but it showed me that it was only carbs that raise blood glucose, and they are not necessary.  Still eat low carb but no longer zero.  Good luck


----------

